# new-bee from Texas, Corpus christi



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! With proper protective gear, especially the use of a smoker, and a little experience working your hive(s), the number of stings will decrease or cease entirely. Once you get started, the fascination of watching the bees will become obsessive.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome neighbor.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome. Good luck not allowing yourself to become addicted to everything having to do with bees!

Look up the Coastal Bend Beekeepers association (http://texasbeekeepers.org/events/coastal-bend-beekeepers-10/2017-04-06/)

They also have a Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/334124433359016/


----------

